# Black Spread * Ash red = what color?



## PigeonX

When I put my young black spread cock with my ash red hen both out in the exercise pen, the young male immediately began courting her. She was bowing and strutting back at him, and as he came towards her, she bent over in submission and he took care of business. They both are flirting together and showing signs, but as soon as I put them back into the loft, they both just go back to their spots. I guess he is just not mature enough to claim a nest territory, once he does, I bet all the chicks will flirt with him. She is also still very defensive and attacks any male that goes near her spot. I am actually planning to breed these two love birds but I wonder what color babies will they get? I am thinking since his parents are both black spread, while her father is a silver, and her mother is a dark grizzle, so maybe their babies will be a combo of dark grizzle and reds? I am hoping for a dark red color mixed with black flecs...


----------



## Print Tippler

All cock will be ash red carrying blue and all hens will be blue. You will get 50% spread if its hetero spread or 100% spread if its homozygous. That will turn the cocks into black and turn the ash reds into lavenders. If non spread it depends on if the hen is hetero or homozygous t pattern. If hetero you can get some bars or checks patterns otherwise all t pattern. The bird will always have a pattern the spread just hides it most of the time.


----------



## vangimage

Lavender also Know as Spread Ash red, or Ash red Spread.


----------



## APF_LOFT

PigeonX said:


> When I put my young black spread cock with my ash red hen both out in the exercise pen, the young male immediately began courting her. She was bowing and strutting back at him, and as he came towards her, she bent over in submission and he took care of business. They both are flirting together and showing signs, but as soon as I put them back into the loft, they both just go back to their spots. I guess he is just not mature enough to claim a nest territory, once he does, I bet all the chicks will flirt with him. She is also still very defensive and attacks any male that goes near her spot. I am actually planning to breed these two love birds but I wonder what color babies will they get? I am thinking since his parents are both black spread, while her father is a silver, and her mother is a dark grizzle, so maybe their babies will be a combo of dark grizzle and reds? I am hoping for a dark red color mixed with black flecs...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> breeding ash red + black spread = ash spread like the pic below. but you also get diff color


----------



## MaryOfExeter

What colors were the parents of the cockbird? I agree with everything that has been said so far.

Grizzle is dominant so since the hen isn't expressing it, she doesn't carry it. Therefore, no grizzle kids from this pairing, sorry  But red velvets are quite likely.


----------



## rudolph.est

PigeonX said:


> I am hoping for a dark red color mixed with black flecs...


The only way to breed red birds with dark flecks is the almond gene in, which is quite rare in homers, though not unheard of. The classical almond coloration is a combination of almond, T-patter and dirty, on a blue base with Kite bronze and heterozygous recessive red in the mix.

Here is a breakdown of what you can expect:

B+\\B+ S\\s+ x BA\\- s+\\s+ will give

Males (all will be split for blue):
50% Ash-red spread (lavender)
50% Ash-red (T-check / Check / Bar)

Females:
50% Blue spread (black)
50% Blue (T-pattern / Check / Bar)


----------



## PigeonX

Oh so that's what a lavender looks like, pretty. The parents to the black one are both black spreads. Even though I probably won't be getting any grizzles from this paring, red velvet still very pretty. Thanks guys


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I have some ash red spread cockbirds split for blue that have a reasonable amount of red still showing and some heavy black flecking. Although Almond would produce a better phenotype this is another way of getting red birds with black flecks


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, I have red velvets with a lot of flecking as well.


----------



## johnbt

Here is a young roller I have just breed that I believe is a Lavender.

John


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Looks like it is to me, Maybe with some other modifiers, Has a light beak which could be the pied or smoky. Check or T pattern base


----------

